# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Rastet e kontakteve të UFO-ve në Shqipëri

## Jessy

Ditari i Mihal Gramenos, 1907
I pari dokumentim për vizitën e UFO-ve në Shqipëri mbetet ditari i Mihal Gramenos. Ai ishte publicist i shquar, shkrimtar dhe veprimtar i lëvizjes patriotike e demokratike, Hero i Popullit. Gjatë viteve 1907-1908 luftoi përkrah me çetën e Çerçiz Topullit. Në librin e tij Kryengritja shqiptare, kujtime luftarake rreth çetës së Çerçiz Topullit, Grameno sjell kujtimet e tij mbi udhëtimet e gjata dhe të vështira të bashkëluftëtarëve të Çerçizit mal më mal. Një natë teksa luftëtarët e Çerçizit kishin ngritur një limer majë një bjeshke të lartë, na fluturoi përpara një objekt shkëlqyes që qëndroi disa minuta pezull në ajër dhe pastaj u zhduk.shkruan Grameno. Aeroplanët në atë kohë ishin në fazat e para, pra nuk ka mundësi të ketë qenë i tillë. Gjithashtu nuk mund të ketë qenë as meteor dhe as kometë, pasi dihet se ato nuk qëndrojnë pezull në ajër por bien menjëherë. Kështu që mbetet një UFO (objekt fluturues i paidentifikuar).
Raporti i FBI, 18 Korrik 1947
Në një raport të FBI (Federal Bureau of Investigation), (Agjencia Federale e Hetimeve, AFH) shkruhet se : Disqet janë vërejtur në Mexico City, New Orleans, Philadelphia, New York, Boston, Halifax, Newfoundland, Paris, Milan, Bolonjë, Jugosllavi dhe gjithashtu edhe në Shqipëri.
Kallamishtëz, Tepelenë, Janar 1963
Në janar të vitit 1963, banorët e fshatit Kallamishtëz në zonën e Kurveleshit rrëfyen se panë një objekt të shndritshëm në qiell. Autoritetet shqiptare u munduan të qetësojnë popullsinë duke iu thënë se ai që kishin parë nuk ishte UFO, por një model i ri avioni reaktiv në përdorim nga Forcat Ajrore Shqiptare.
Cërrik, Elbasan, 12 Korrik 1993
Ishte ora 20:00 kur në qiellin e Cërrikut u shfaq një objekt fluturues i ndriçuar. Sipas dëshmive okulare objekti i ndriçuar bënte lëvizje të shpeshta e të befasishme. Lajmi se një UFO po fluturonte u përhap me shpejtësi në qytet. U lajmëruan edhe forcat e rendit të cilat u përpoqën të kufizonin përhapjen e panikut mes popullsisë. Objekti i ndriçuar u zhduk nga qielli rreth orës 22:00 (gjithmonë sipas dëshmive okulare).
Roskovec, Fier, 4 Maj 2006
Ai që mbetet rasti më i famshëm i vizitës së UFO-ve në Shqipëri është ai i qytezës së Roskovecit. Tre dëshmitarë okularë një grua e rritur dhe dy fëmijë, por edhe gjithë banorët e qytezës së Roskovecit, besojnë se në qytetin e tyre zbriti një objekt i paidentifikuar, të cilin ata e quajtën UFO. Tre rrathë të zinj të fotografuar, që sipas banorëve qenë të nxehtë edhe një ditë pas zbritjes ishin dëshmia e madhe e objektit që preku tokën dhe në një fragment sekondash bëri që zona për rreth sipas dëshmitarëve të ndriçohej, errësohej në moment dhe më pas të përfshihej nga një erë e fortë dhe e ftohtë. Një nga gratë, e quajtur Sherife Kola, ka mundur të dëgjojë vetëm zhurmën dhe të vërë re errësirën që u krijua në ato momente. Një pjesë e mirë thonë që kanë parë të nesërmen shenjat e lëna në asfalt, ndërsa tregojnë se petalet e trëndafilit ishin djegur kur i kishin vënë mbi hirin e lënë nga objekti, nëse ka qenë një i tillë. Gjithçka me aq sa mbajnë mend banorët ka ngjarë më 4 maj, rreth orës 19:00 të asaj dite.


Raporti i 18 Korrikut 1947 i FBI ku shkruhet se UFO-t kanë vizituar edhe Shqipërinë
Fier, 6 Mars 2007
Mbrëmjen e së martës të marsit 2007, roja bregdetare Admir Jemishaj ishte në shërbim bashkë me komandantin e tij. Rreth orës 19:15 të kësaj dite ata rrëfyen se kishin parë një objekt të palëvizshëm në hapësirë. Objekti shihej me sy të lirë dhe se më pas e kanë parë akoma më qartë me dylbi. Objekti është shfaqur befas mbi hapësirën e bregdetit të Semanit në Fier e për 20 minuta ka qëndruar pa lëvizur në hapësirë. Rojat thanë se ai kishte shkëlqim vezullues, ndryshonte ngjyrat dhe formën e diskut, ndërsa ata e kanë parë me sy të lirë dhe me dylbi. Ishim me shërbim kur pamë një objekt krejt të veçantë. Ai qëndronte në horizont me detin në një milje lartësi. Ngjyrat e tij ndryshonin herë pas here, nga jeshile në blu dhe në të kuqe. Për disa minuta kishte vetëm ngjyrë të kuqe ose blu. Ishte diçka e frikshme, por njëkohësisht dhe e bukur,  tregoi për mediat roja bregdetare, Jemishaj.
Elbasan, 24 Dhjetor 2008[redakto]
Katër gjahtarë nga Elbasani treguan se u përballën me një disk fluturues mbrëmjen e së enjtes para krishtlindjeve më 2008. Sipas tyre, në orën 20.30 të mbrëmjes, në një fshat rreth 30 kilometra larg qytetit të Elbasanit kanë parë një gjë të jashtëzakonshme, nga e cila ia kanë mbathur me vrap. Katër gjahtarët janë nisur drejt fshatit Vidhas të Komunës së Paprit, në kufi me rrethin e Peqinit. Në të dalë të qendrës së komunës, rreth 7 kilometra larg saj, ata kanë marrë një rrugë pylli. Pasi kanë ecur rreth 15 kilometra, ata janë befasuar në momentin që kabina e makinës së tyre tip fuoristradë është tronditur nga lart dhe motori është fikur. Na verboi një dritë e fortë ngjyrë blu e çelët dhe një dritë vertikale e kuqe. Për një moment mu duk sikur na ndiqnin makinat e policisë nga pas, tregon Muharrem Kaçuli, njëri prej katër gjahtarëve që kanë përjetuar për pak minuta ngjarjen në fjalë. Sipas tij, djali 25- vjeçar që ishte me ta, kishte dashur të gjuante me çifte në drejtim të objektit të shëndritshëm, por i ati nuk e kishte lejuar.


Artkulli i datës 13.07.1993 i gazetës "Koha Jonë" mbi vizitën e UFO-ve në Cërrik më 12 Gusht 1993
Vlorë, 21 Korrik 2009
Një objekt fluturues i paidentifikuar, i quajtur nga ata që thonë se e kanë parë edhe si disk fluturues, është parë në orët e para të mëngjesit, në Vlorë më 21 korrik 2009, në zonën mbas Karaburunit, pikërisht në vendin e quajtur Gjiri i Dafinës, një zonë e qetë dhe e papopulluar. Ky objekt fluturues, është parë nga disa peshkatar që ishin nisur që në mbrëmje me peshkarexhën e tyre, për aktivitetet rutinë në këtë zonë. Objekti ka qenë në trajtën e një sateliti, me diametër përreth 3 metra, i cili është parë nga tre pjesëtaret e ekuipazhit, që ndodheshin në det, për te tërhequr rrjetat e peshkimit. Isha duke tërhequr rrjetat e peshkimit, në moment mbi kokat tona kalon një objekt i madh, qëndron vetëm 5 sekonda dhe menjëherë u zhduk duke u larguar me shpejtësi. Objekti gjatë ikjes lëshoi një shtellung tymi dhe ngjyra e saj ishte gri në të bardhë edhe në këto momente ndihem i shokuar, e pamundur. Dukej vërtet si një disk fluturues, shpjegoi Shpëtim Alushaj, njëri nga peshkatarët.
Tiranë, 6-7 Gusht 2010[redakto]
Në mesnatën e 6-7 gushtit, një i ri në Parkun Rinia në kryeqytet dhe të tjerë persona në Tiranë filmuan me kamera amatore tre drita që lëviznin në qiellin e kryeqytetit. Ishin UFO?! E sigurtë është vetëm që nuk ishin avionë dhe mjete të tjera të njohura fluturuese. Loja me drita u dëshmua në You Tube shumë shpejt ndërsa dëshmitare e ngjarjes një meso grua rrëfeu për median se kishte parë ato që ajo i quajti drita të jashtëzakonshme. Rezmie Lulo tregoi se, Në atë moment nuk mendova gjatë dhe ato dy minuta i shijova. Të tre objektet ishin portokalli me formë sferike dhe ishin të shkëputura. Ajo ka thënë gjithashtu se Fillimisht objektet na u dukën afër dhe sa vinte e ngriheshin më lart. Objekti i parë u shkëput në veriperëndim. Dy objektet e tjerë ishin zhdukur menjëherë. Ka shumë mundësi të kenë qenë UFO.

----------

